# Kammback creation



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

more to come after the JB weld sets up


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ok, now THIS is getting interesting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes sir, I agree!!! I likes them wagon's...RM


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I liked the little wagons myself. used to own a cav.wagon with a v6 in it. ran pretty well.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alpink said:


> more to come after the JB weld sets up


I didn't wake up thinking about Texas but, now I am. 






Is it done yet? Very Cool Vega Wagon alpink!!

Bob...I had a wagon once...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty cool!!!! Back in my early teens I really liked them kammback wagons, the panel deliveries especially. Aw hell, even the Pinto delivery wagon with the lil round porthole windows in the back was interesting. This was before I understood just how bad both of those vehicles actually were. :lol:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Cool idea AL!! Who'd a thunk it? Like others and Sgt. Schultz have said,,,, "verrrrryy interrresting" !!!!  pig


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

partspig said:


> Cool idea AL!! Who'd a thunk it? Like others and Sgt. Schultz have said,,,, "verrrrryy interrresting" !!!!  pig


naw..that w/ Artie Johnson on "Laff-In" :thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Bubba, I stand corrected! pig


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

alpink said:


> more to come after the JB weld sets up



* Looks at car.....looks at JBWELD.....looks at Clock.....Taps foot.*

Well?!........


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

got sidetracked with other stuff. mainly replacing a couple utility poles that some kid in a Challenger had to knock down. I'll get back to the Kammback soon.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh jeez!! I hope the kid survived!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

He was driving Detroit Steel. I would hope so...


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lookin' good there Al!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I never had a Lindy Vega before.. How does that wagon line up chassis-wise? Amazing the die cast and Lindy are basically the same scale! :thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I've always liked the Vega. Back in the day it reminded me of a baby Camaro with that big grin.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Me too Slotto.. I think I was about 10 or 11 when the Vega hit the showrooms, and I thought exactly the same thing!! Will be interesting to see how this progresses!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Neat build! There were more than a few interesting, if not decent-looking Vegas, but Al's is gonna run better out of the box than any of the original 1:1's!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

This one is gunna be cool! Used to have a Vega Panel with a 468 in it. talk about some fun!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK guys, I know you are all wanting more info. but I have just stalled a bit here. I have a post installed and the wagon will fit a 4 gear. had to add a little "bondo" on the hood transplant and hole in the roof. I'll have more pics soon, but not tonight.
Joe LED it looks like the Lindy and the diecast are both a tad long for t-jet chassis. but, I have a Vega wagon resin cast by someone else that has been wheel base corrected that I will be altering a little and making a mold from. probably going to make an El Camino/Ranchero version too.
please be patient, I will have something for you to see by this weekend.
thank you all for the positive vibes and save your pennies. 
LOL 
thanx


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet!!! Vegamino!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

update on activity



















and one reason why production has stalled ....
in honor of another's fine creations ...










http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/Clix Pix 05312012/

comments?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

continued














































more?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

more! ....























































http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/thundercycle wheelie trike Clix 060312/

and I acknowledge the creators who have gone before me and inspired these creations
you all know who they are!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

man, I really need to work on the lighting adjustments of this camera. it has great potential and I have to study the dang manual.
sorry for the poor pics


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL!!! Oh man, what a theme series those would make!! Planning am 8 lane death match?:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool stuff Al!!! Gotta have one of those Vega's. Try turning the flash off, if it's on, and get a 100 watt bulb, cool white...RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Yep !*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Try turning the flash off, if it's on, and get a 100 watt bulb, cool white...RM


 Ditto the advice- ie: NO Flash, the digi camera WILL Adjust, but you'll need to use a tripod, to keep it steady for the long exposure.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

alpink I see now...you have been busy.

Looking Good man! 

I like those slot car body styles. 

I've casted the racing Indy style body but, haven't gotten around to the other style body you have there yet.

Bob...putting little guys in slot cars is fun...zilla


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Bob, the Indys and Gran Prix resins are some else's. I bought em in lots on the Bay as blems. they are translucent (pass some light) and sort of neon. they were super cheap, so this was the ideal thing to do in honor of the "whack-a-mole". I have been buying lots (various size groups) of Clix for a couple weeks now to get a good supply of heads and bodies.
any one needing a few might send me a PM with requests.
I am thinking of a dune buggy Clix series too. 
I am racing in a few hours and really want to get back to the Kammback tomorrow. hopefully I can get this into rubber soon.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

better pix in natural sun and overcast


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Much better on the snap shooting!!! Maybe try one of those cling on lamps with a GE Reveal bulb, just in case it's rain...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

great pictures...thanks for taking the time to re-take and re-post them!

Bob...digging it...zilla


----------

